# LED ideas...



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just put in a cree ZR24. $120 they re awesome.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Just put in a cree ZR24. $120 they re awesome.


Those look like a good option however are not DLC listed so don't qualify for energy rebate program here which is what I'm selling.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Never even thought of that. Hardly anyone in Nebraska give rebates. They want to sell watts.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

*G*



sbrn33 said:


> Never even thought of that. Hardly anyone in Nebraska give rebates. They want to sell watts.


National rebates


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Never even thought of that. Hardly anyone in Nebraska give rebates. They want to sell watts.


179d is a huge seller for a led retro package, and requires some follow up and relations with the customer. Get someone with good customer skills, and leads to some more work.


----------



## yoricky (Aug 27, 2015)

These Cree "knock offs" have DLC and are a bit cheaper @$105.00
http://dlclights.com/usgl-led-troffer-retrofit-kit-2-x-4/









or you also go with the flat panel look for about the same price
https://www.amazon.com/Edge-Lit-Troffer-Dimmable-Qualified-Listed/dp/B01N0OR614/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1486865192&sr=8-10&keywords=2x4+flat+panel+led+light


----------

